# Spotted European Beech from Healeydays



## longbeard (Dec 26, 2012)

Here is some Spotted European Beech that i got from Mike ( healeydays )
Wood turns and finishes like a dream. I normally do a ca finish, but decided to use hut's PPP pen polish and then buffed it.
Just wish i post better pics ( bigger )
Thanks for the wood Mike :wacko1:
[attachment=15241]
[attachment=15242]

This is Gun Metal Vertex click pen


----------



## healeydays (Dec 27, 2012)

Beautiful pen. I'm glad you like the wood so much and it turned out so nice.

Ok guys, 1 down and 4 more guys to go. Show us some more.

Mike B


----------

